
Crypto Wars Part II – The Empires Strike Back [video] - weinzierl
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7386-crypto_wars_part_ii#video
======
Jerry2
Good talk! Kurt Opsahl's a great speaker. Here's YT for those who want faster
loading:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BweBCNBxJxM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BweBCNBxJxM)

~~~
2bluesc
Thanks! I like YouTube for the simplicity of having a single watch later
playlist I can queue it on and forget about it until later.

------
RileyJames
Great talk. During the talk Kurt mentions that Google was compromised at some
stage by the Chinese government through their law enforcement access endpoint.
Does anyone have any further details regarding this incident? Was it related
to Operation Aurora? or another hacking incident?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Aurora](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Aurora)

